# Offshore Structural Engineering !



## iDream (Apr 24, 2014)

I have four years experienced working in the oil and gas industry, especially in offshore structural, performed technical tasks offshore feasibility, conceptual, basic engineering, FEED, detailed design and EPC/ EPCM projects.
Plan and execute all structural facilities design engineering, fabrications, modification and upgrading, ensuring that design works are carried out in accordance to relevant specifications, codes and industry standards best practices by the quality management system.

I am looking for opportunity new vacancy.
Thanks all.


----------

